# Doodle and Ray pics



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

They were both groomed Saturday and then what do you suppose happened today? Peg was out doing some yard work while I was at work. She was pulling weeds and watering a raised planting bed around our pool. Everything is muddy from all the water and she looks up to see Ray in the mud. I guess he was having a grand old time running and sliding and then slapping his front paws into the water and then doing a burn out. That boy was covered in mud...

Peg realized she could not let him back into the house until he was cleaned up but she also knew he would stay outside near her as long as she was working out there.

Well, what do you suppose is going to happen when he hears me come inside the house??  


Yep...


Dirty boy came running in through the doggy door! Yikes!


I wish I could have gotten a picture of him, but it was a near emergency trying to catch him and then get him hosed off without getting mud all over the house or all over me.
so the best I have is after clean up pictures...

Doodle









Ray after clean up


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

:HistericalSmiley: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smpullhair: :smrofl: Sorry, but... that was funny. He looks so cute and innocent.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

ha great story. :rofl: and i love the after-pics, ray looks like "whaaaaaa? i was just chillin here the wholllllllllllllllllllllle time...." love it !


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

They are so cute!


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I'll bet those before pictures will be embedded in your mind for a long time. Wish we could have seen him before the cleanup but you had to do what you had to do. :smheat: 
And little Ray he had such a good time playing or after getting groomed was he getting even.  
All we can imagine is your little baby full of mud and a big grin on his face, so we are having a good laugh, not at you but with you. :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: 

You gotta :wub: them.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: I love a dog that knows how to have fun! :thumbsup:


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

haha great story! i bet he had a blast :biggrin: 

the pics are great. they're adorable :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:HistericalSmiley: boys always play in mud  there really hansome little guys :wub:


----------

